# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Kỹ Sư Cơ - Điện Tử [ Ứng tuyển ]

## vietpham

hi! Chào mấy anh/chị. 
Cũng khá lâu em mới vào lại diễn đàn! 
Tình hình là em mới chân ướt chân ráo từ quê vào Sài Gòn tìm việc, số là em học tại Bách Khoa Đà Nẵng chuyên ngành cơ điện tử mà tìm việc ngoài ĐN khó khăn quá nên em mới nhảy vào Nam hi vọng là sẽ có công việc phù hợp với mình.
Em có thể làm bên :
+ Lập trình CAD/CAM/CNC.
+ Tự động hóa.
Thông tin chi tiết hơn mong anh/chị xem thêm trong CV em gửi đính kèm.
Em xin cảm ơn.CV-PhamQuangViet.doc

----------

